# Plant finishing way early?



## DRGnzo (Jan 20, 2010)

my palnt is finishing way early is at 4 almost five weeks of 12 12 and hairs  are red and tric.s are going milky. Hairs are 40 percent red. Dirt is black gold and newts are fox farm regiment ph is 6.8 to 7. am out of ideas     Help!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello DRGnzo 

Take no notice of the pistils (hairs) they tell you nothing at all.

Your PH needs to be closer to 6.5

The Trichomes can take another 3-5 weeks to mature so you are on schedule but nowhere near finished yet.

eace:

Pictures are always a good idea


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Hippy is right...this is why people always say get a pocket microscope and check the trichs...IMO yellowing of the fan leaves around the buds tells a whole lot more then pistil colors...


----------



## DRGnzo (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you guys esspecially you hippi you always give me good info and Ill post pics and stay on top of trichlomes


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 20, 2010)

When deciding on when to harvest your marijuana, it's important not to just focus on ONE singular factor. Let foolish people argue the point of which is better, pistils or trichs. 

Overall, you should view the plant as a whole.  As a personal preference, I don't harvest my crop until the calyxes are swollen and the plant is in a state of diminishing returns.

I am not saying don't look at your trichs, or pistils. However, you shouldn't just use  ONLY those things as determining factors of when to pull a crop.

I take into account these things in order.

1.Actual recommended flowering time for specific strain.( Does not apply to bagseed.)

2. Actual time plants have been flowering.

3.Swollen calyxes to remaining healthy white pistils.

4. Trichome color.

5. Pistil colors on the overall plant. Top buds tend to have their pistils die out  faster due to being closer to the bulbs.


*** I don't look at ANY of these things until atleast 6-7 weeks into flower. Most times not until week 8.****


----------



## DRGnzo (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks wakenbake I will take all thoughs in to consideration and will post pics to help


----------

